# Ash's frog and viv thread



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I thought I'd start a thread for my frogs, plants, and viv pictures. I have a small collection but an enormous passion for this hobby. Hope y'all don't mind seeing what I get up to now and then!

To start...

Click pictures to expand!

Leuc tank:









Slightly from the side:









What's a leuc tank without a few of these clowns?



















Reticulatus tank:









Reticulatus!









More to come...

Best,
Ash


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Man, those are beautiful! 

You've got some super colorful broms & I'm jealous of all that peperomia.. 

What size are the tanks? And how long have they been set up?


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

mollbern said:


> Man, those are beautiful!
> 
> You've got some super colorful broms & I'm jealous of all that peperomia..
> 
> What size are the tanks? And how long have they been set up?


If you need some peperomia, just let me know. I have loads. =)

The leuc tank is a Zoomed 18x18x24", and the retic tank is an 18" cube Exo. The leuc tank is a few months old, maybe between 5-6 months I reckon. The retic tank's a smidge over a year old now.

Best,
Ash


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder if you can see retics in that jungle ... Really beautiful vivs! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful vivs Ash, really nice setups.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome tanks, what lighting are you rocking?


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks, all! 

@Hugolamp: I have two 13w Jungle Dawns on the leuc tank and 2-3 on the retic tank at any given time. Right now there are only two, but with three the big red brom (Neo. Christopher Robin) really started coloring up.

Best,
Ash


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice frogs and plants. Seems like you forgot to show some frogs.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

billschwinn said:


> Nice frogs and plants. Seems like you forgot to show some frogs.


Oh believe me, Bill, I have only just gotten started. 

Best,
Ash


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet tanks! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's a picture of "my" Green Sip pair. I say "my" because these frogs formerly belonged to Kris here on the boards, AKA frogface, and she's being kind enough to let me look after them for a while! 

They're hopefully staring at the bean beetle cultures through their temporary tub just before feeding time in this photo, thoroughly trampling one of my strongest begonias:









Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Those are some good looking frogs, Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I dunno, Kris, I think you might be biased... 

Here's a pic of an awesome bromeliad and a creeping gesneriad walking up the glass, as well as some Ficus villosa:









Someone asked if I can see the retics in their tank. I don't know... can you?









Wait for it...









Aha!









Hope you enjoy. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I got it, I got it...









Oh crap I don't got it!









Best,
Ash


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow! These are beautiful. Definitely some of the best I have seen. Fantastic colors!

What kind of peperomia's do ya have that you are willing to part with?!
It's always fun to have a ton of extra plants laying around  and what would you charge?!

Again, fantastic, cant wait to see more pictures! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

Your vivs are some of the most colorful I've seen on here. If u ever have plant cuttings from either tank to sell please pm me.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the frogs acrobats pics! Circus trapeze artist your leuc.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

I literally laughed when I saw your last update....  

Awesome pics, beautiful tanks, healthy frogs and plants, thanks for sharing !


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Those lights really extenuate your tanks. Well done. 

I love that picture of your Retic : )


----------



## Beetlejuice789 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow Great Job! I love the vibrant colors everywhere! Definitely somewhere i'd want to be be right now 



Elphaba said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd start a thread for my frogs, plants, and viv pictures. I have a small collection but an enormous passion for this hobby. Hope y'all don't mind seeing what I get up to now and then!
> 
> ...


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Ash! Your tanks are stunning!

You have the organized chaos of the jungle nailed imo.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## andaroo (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW I am gagging! Those bromeliads are amazing! Where did you get them from? I particularly like the green spotted one! Your bumblebee is so fat and cute!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the compliments, guys. 

@Mohlerbear and jeffz: while I don't think I have enough cuttings to put together huge plant packages, I have lots of peperomia sp. (emarginella, serpens, etc.) and vining gesneriad cuttings I could send you if you like. Shoot me a PM if you're interested, though keep in mind a large part of what I could offer you wouldn't be frog-free.

@andaroo: Most of my bromeliads came from Michael's Bromeliads in Florida, or from the now-defunct former sponsor, TropicalPlantz. Check with our sponsors here. Many of them have great bromeliads! If you're interested in the green-spotted one, that's a Neo. Domino.

Some more pics...

Going...









...going...









...gone!









Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Kris! Look who posed all nice and pretty!

Male Green Sip:









Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Those Sips are the best frogs, ever. So much personality. Is she following him around everywhere?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Ash, nice frogs and vivs. Kris and Ash, keep me in mind one the Sipps and the L'''s.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Hey Ash, nice frogs and vivs. Kris and Ash, keep me in mind one the Sipps and the L'''s.


Of course! They are your grand-babies after all


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

frogface said:


> Those Sips are the best frogs, ever. So much personality. Is she following him around everywhere?


She's not, actually! She follows him around sometimes but not extremely often, and they haven't exhibited much courting behavior. No eggs or anything yet. =( I think they miss their old tank (and probably you).

Grabbed this photo this morning. I don't think I've ever taken a better one in my life. Male retic:









Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I certainly now know for sure that I have a pair of retics... =)



















They would have them on a dying brom! Pff. I'm not sure whether to pull the tads or leave them. Any suggestions? There are plenty of tad drop-off sites in the viv.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Some new pictures...

Male leuc, completely unrepentant about waking me up every morning:









Green Sip eggs!









A tadpole from an earlier clutch developing on a leaf:









And last but not least, the proud papa:









Hope you enjoy!

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay!!!! I've been waiting for this


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Me too, Kris! I'm so excited!  They've been leaving so many clutches!

Best,
Ash


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Any chance you have an ID on this beauty?


----------



## jaybugg13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Really gorgeous tanks. I especially like the lack of a background in the leuc tank. Might I ask what you are using to get your pictures? All your shots are amazing!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

@MrBiggs: That brom is N. melanodonta x. pauciflora. =) I bought it a long time ago from a sponsor that's no longer in business, TropicalPlantz. You could probably find it elsewhere, though!

@jaybugg: I use a Canon S95 for my pictures. And I can't claim credit for all of them -- my wife's better at making the magic than I'll ever be.

Best,
Ash


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Those Sips are amazing, wish mine had that coloration


----------

